# WHO ( World Health Organization ) Just DECLARED The Coronavirus a Pandemic...!!!!



## nononono (Jan 30, 2020)

*WHO Declares Coronavirus Outbreak A 'Global Pandemic'  *


                by       Tyler Durden 

                Thu, 01/30/2020 - 14:47





*Update (1600ET): *In case you're wondering why the WHO has treated Beijing with such deference, twitter user @IntelDoge has highlighted what sounds like a reasonable explanation.
* * *


*Update ( 1500ET): *Dr. Tedros's effusive praise for China has continued, and stocks are loving it. The Director-General said the global-pandemic label doesn't suggest China isn't doing enough to combat the virus. In fact, China is "setting a new standard" for outbreak response, he said.
"It's actually doing more than China is required to do," he added.
Outside China, the WHO has only confirmed 98 cases. He added that he has every confidence in China's ability to control the virus.
And during Tedros's conversation with senior Chinese officials, he said the government offered to even help with containment if the virus spreads to poorer, more vulnerable countries.
When it comes to the WHO's refusal to recommend cutting off passenger travel and trade in goods with China, Tedros said that airlines' decision to suspend service to China is a question of falling demand, not a reflection on the outbreak. Meanwhile, Israel has just become the latest country to bar all flights from China.
He even recommended that other countries display "the same kind of leadership" on virus-outbreak suppression as China. And we suspect he doesn't mean hiding critical information from the outside world until it's too late.
Of course, plenty of reporting on the ground suggests that Wuhan has been transformed into a nightmarish dystopia where extremely ill patients are being turned away from hospitals, and millions of terrified residents have been trapped in their own homes. Hospitals in the city are still struggling with supply shortages, including a shortage of facemasks, beds and testing kits.
But yes, sure - it's a new gold standard for outbreak suppression. Questions from the press were appropriately incredulous, as reporters wheedled Dr. Tedros about his China rhetoric.
The takeaway: The WHO's account of the situation is somewhat less than credible.











						World Health Organization (WHO)
					

The United Nations agency working to promote health, keep the world safe and serve the vulnerable.




					www.who.int
				












						Statement on the second meeting of the International Health Regulations (2005) Emergency Committee regarding the outbreak of novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV)
					

Following the advice of the Emergency Committee today, WHO Director-General has declared the outbreak of novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) a Public Health Emergency of International Concern. In China, more than 7700 cases have been confirmed, and 170 people have died. There are 82 additional cases...




					www.who.int


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

Is your hair really on fire?


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is your hair really on fire?


*Cool as a Cucumber.....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

*CDC Quarantines 195 Americans Evacuated From Wuhan *


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

*PANDEMIC.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *PANDEMIC.....*


Where? Google the word, pandemic.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where? Google the word, pandemic.



*PANDEMIC = RIFE = OH SHIT*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

Much ado about nothing. You were fooled by media hype, it'll all be ok little nono.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 307264, member: 1707"

Much ado about nothing.
You were fooled by media hype, it'll all be ok little nono.

/QUOTE


*Yeah............You keep telling yourself that....
It's much better to be PROACTIVE than REACTIVE.....*


*8th Coronavirus Case Confirmed In US As Apple Shutters Stores Across China *

               by  Tyler Durden     

                Sat, 02/01/2020 - 12:58




*Update (1255ET):* According to officials with the Massachusetts Department of Public Health, the first case of novel coronavirus has been confirmed in the state on Saturday afternoon.


Boston health officials said the man is in his 20s, contracted the deadly virus after he returned from a trip in Wuhan, China.
The Boston Public Health Commission said the U.S. Centers for Disease and Control Prevention was notified about the lab results on Friday evening.


> "He has been isolated since that time and will continue to remain isolated until cleared by public health officials," the department said, adding that his few close contacts have been identified and are being monitored for any signs of symptoms.
> "We are grateful that this young man is recovering and sought medical attention immediately," said the state's public health commissioner, Monica Bharel. "Again, the risk to the public from the 2019 novel coronavirus remains low in Massachusetts."


Fortunately he is 'recovering'.
This is the eighth case of confirmed coronavirus in the US after the 7th was confirmed in the Bay Area on Friday afternoon.
Meanwhile, Australia's flag carrier Qantas is the latest airline to cancel flights between China after that country cracked down on foreigners who have been to Hubei traveling in the country.
Though US has taken steps to stop foreigners who might be an infection risk from entering the country, airline employees are pushing for all American carriers to temporarily suspend all flights to and from China. The Association of Flight Attendants, representing 50,000 flight attendants at 20 airlines has called for "clear direction from our government to U.S. airlines to pull down all travel to China until the spread of coronavirus is contained,” in a statement shared by ABC NEWS.


> "It is critical that any crew potentially infected through travel to and from China not be assigned to any additional flights until safely through the fourteen-day incubation period," the statement added.


Back in Wuhan, the government is dialing up the propaganda as public anger (which has been manipulated to focus on local officials who have been scapegoated by Beijing) crests.

There's more where that came from.
* * *
*Update (1230ET):* Vietnam has become the latest country to strictly limit travel with China. SCMP reports that the country has banned all passenger plane traffic to and from mainland China, Taiwan, Hong Kong and Macau.
Apparently, Vietnam, which has confirmed several cases, including at least one instances of human-to-human transmission, doesn't think much of the WHO's assurances. Can't say we blame them. Meanwhile, back in China, a citizen journalist took a video of a sea of unopened boxes allegedly containing medical supplies. We've reported in the past that the government is largely relying on 'volunteers' to open boxes and sort supplies, leading to massive backlogs.
But of course Beijing has everything under control...just so long as you don't leave your house/apartment/whatever.
* * *
Since our last update Friday evening, the situation on the ground in China has reportedly gone from bad to worse. The true extent of Beijing's 'quarantine' has been exposed - and not just the ridiculously oppressive tactics exercised on sick people simply out trying to buy food so they don't starve, but the even more bizarre notion that the WHO has decided to try and validate Beijing's response when all evidence suggests that public relations is and always will be Beijing's No. 1 concern.
By most recent count, total cases have eclipsed 12,000, while confirmed deaths inside China have hit 259. More than 100,000 people are still under observation, as we reported last night. The 46 new deaths announced last night (Saturday morning in China) was the largest daily death toll (that was the total from Friday) since the start of the crisis.


*To that end, a report reportedly signed by hundreds of doctors blaming the 
Communist Party's leadership for waiting a month to inform the Chinese 
public and the international community that the virus could spread from 
human-to-human contact. 
The leadership was apparently aware of this fact
as early as mid-December, 
yet they actively concealed it until the situation started getting out of hand 
and cases were being confirmed in neighboring countries.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2020)

*From am post til now.......look at the numbers.....!!

Update (1900ET): *There were *45 new deaths* reported in Hubei China, sending the *global death toll to 304* as 
China's CDC reports 2,589 new infections, bringing 
China's total to 14,380 of which Hubei Province has reported 9,074 cases (including 4109 cases in Wuhan).




*







14 - 28 days approximate incubation time...!

We weren't  notifed formally til last week or so......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

*Just a heads up......*

*SoCal's homeless population is the INCUBATOR waiting for the VIRUS...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Just a heads up......*
> 
> *SoCal's homeless population is the INCUBATOR waiting for the VIRUS...!*


Why? Are they exposed more than others?

Too bad t and company are defunding social programs that help those people to stay off the streets.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? Are they exposed more than others?
> 
> Too bad t and company are defunding social programs that help those people to stay off the streets.


*At least you have a modicum of questioning to your post.......*

*You must be engaging some unused brain cells due to the severity at hand....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *At least you have a modicum of questioning to your post.......
> 
> You must be engaging some unused brain cells due to the severity at hand....*


t is undermining American values under the guise of . . . actually, it's obvious that he is doing that to all but the mesmerized.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is undermining American values under the guise of . . . actually, it's obvious that he is doing that to all but the mesmerized.



*Your TDS will go away with the advent of the TRUTH.....The virus might not if you don't 
educate yourself......................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your TDS will go away with the advent of the TRUTH.....The virus might not if you don't
> educate yourself......................*


You are an alarmist, a scared, frightened little man that overreacts to hyperbole and bluster without the ability to think for yourself. You are trumps dream pigeon, ripe for the plucking.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are an alarmist, a scared, *frightened little man **that overreacts to hyperbole and bluster without the ability to think for yourself. You are trumps dream pigeon, ripe for the plucking.
> 
> ** Democrat Projection 101*



*Really...tell me all about it from a Wuhan viewpoint.*
*
The problem is YOU...and YOU cannot handle the TRUTH.
*
*PLAIN and SIMPLE....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

*The flu has killed 10,000 Americans as the world worries over coronavirus*

Whether you’re watching TV or reading the news, you’d be hard-pressed to avoid a story about coronavirus. And it’s no wonder, since the outbreak — which now affects more than 27 countries outside of China, where the Wuhan coronavirus originated — has been declared a global health emergency by the World Health Organization (WHO).

But there’s another major health threat that seems to be getting lost in the fray: the flu. An estimated 19 million Americans have been infected with the flu so far this season, and 180,000 of them have been hospitalized because of the illness, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). The flu virus has already killed an estimated 10,000 people across the U.S., including 68 children, according to the CDC. In fact, the 2019-2020 flu season is shaping up to be one of the worst in years. 









						The flu has killed 10,000 Americans as the world worries over coronavirus
					

While coronavirus is certainly worrisome, there’s another major health threat that seems to be getting lost in the fray: the flu, which as already killed 10,000 people in the U.S.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *The flu has killed 10,000 Americans as the world worries over coronavirus*
> 
> Whether you’re watching TV or reading the news, you’d be hard-pressed to avoid a story about coronavirus. And it’s no wonder, since the outbreak — which now affects more than 27 countries outside of China, where the Wuhan coronavirus originated — has been declared a global health emergency by the World Health Organization (WHO).
> 
> ...



*YahooNews....yeah...that's a trusted news source.

Hey dumb as a rock Husky Poo.....Information is King.

The " Coronavirus " is NOT your standard flu....it's a Bioengineered Bioweapon that was STOLEN 
from a level 4 BSL-4 lab in Canada, then further manipulated in Wuhan's BSL-4 lab with 4 strands 
of HIV virus inserts....rather curiously it leaked from the lab. NO IT WAS NOT TRANSMITTED THRU 
BAT SOUP...That's Bullshit...

I've posted ALL of the information you needed up until now to make a rational decision, and I will continue 
to post relevant info as it comes out.....

The standard flu is NOTHING compared to the 2019 nCoV...our bodies have and can develop resistance to
the standard influenza....but it appears the nCoV can lay dormant 14 - 28 days while also transferring human
to human....not only that it can reoccur after you are supposedly cleared....

As of TODAY you have 400 million + on lockdown in China alone, you don't lockdown 400 million due to the 
standard influenza.

You made fun of posters who announced the " Jade Helm " exercises, but just think of what they where really
practicing at that time inTexas......China has been playing with this shit for quite some time....the theft in
Canada was rather convenient if you ask me.....it gave them a missing piece to their Bioweapon puzzle. 

The missing part of it appears to be the nCoV or " Bioterrorism "insert....
Think about the events unfolding before your eyes RIGHT NOW !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *YahooNews....yeah...that's a trusted news source.
> 
> Hey dumb as a rock Husky Poo.....Information is King.
> 
> ...


Is this the "bombshell"? Jade helm, pizzagate, false flag ops, screaming down grieving parents . . . yeah you people have it all figured out.


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is this the "bombshell"? Jade helm, pizzagate, false flag ops, screaming down grieving parents . . .
> yeah you people have it all figured out.


*Calm down Husky Poo......Yur lettin TDS get the best of you.*
*
Nothing false or jaded with my posts.....
*
*Just the TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

Funny how wrong we both were and oh how things have changed!


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how wrong we both were and oh how things have changed!


*I wasn't wrong....
Speak for yourself....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I wasn't wrong....
> Speak for yourself....*


Come on man be honest.


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Come on man be honest.


----------

